# she was all about me at the begginning and now its more the kids than me????



## yamkid32 (Nov 12, 2009)

when we were dating she never wanted to not be with me. weve been married for three years now and been together for 7. after our first child was born things kinda started to be diffrent. if i asked for just a evening with just us and not with our son she seemed like she didnt care too. i got her to go with me some and some stuff hers. then after our second son was born she really seemed to go off the deep end. she has never spent a nite away from our kids up until we had our break down witch was 3 months ago. she went out with her friends for her 21st birthday and stayed the nite at one of her girlfriends house. she asked me to stay at the house im not even living at rite now and have been for the last month and a half. but anytime before this if i asked to have a nite for just us too she didnt want to leave them with her mom or any relitive. she said well i wanted them to be with there dad. and i said well your mom is perfectly capiable of handling our boys so we can have a nite to our selves. but she said there so little and cant take care of them selfs. our boys are ages 2 and a half, and 7 months. is it not fair to have a nite to our selfs with out the kids. it seems like everything we want to do has to envolve the kids. is there somthing wrong with her or am i maybe being selfish?? help me out here and if you have anyquestions feel free to ask. also since we are seperated i told her i wanted to have the boys stay the nite with me on friday nite and she seemed like she didnt like that idea at first. she seems like im just taking them away from her. "the boys are my hole world", is what she said. and i said" well what took to get those boys is love from both of us and now i feel like the only love there is from her is too the boys. i just dont know what to do. is there somthing wrong with her?? post-pardom or sepperation anxity, or somthing. it seems like it has gotton worse. she works a full time job. monday-friday 9-6 and on saturday from 9-2. she loves her job and is very work ethnic related. she works for her dad at his company. help me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

